# Tried Adria Twin, unsure now!!!



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi All, went and drove the Adria Twin at Stowmarket today, and although it drove well, there was a HORRIBLE rattle present. The guy that sat with us for the demo held the sliding door window blind and announced the problem solved. No way, it did make it a little less annoying, but I expected the blinds to rattle a bit and it was NOT them.

Anyway, it looked to me to be the "kitchen" thing which is in a quite odd place I suppose, right by the door with no support behind it. When the actual salesman was free he said it was probably the grill pan, but that was all sealed up in a box. 

Given this, we went off to look at an 07 barely used Auto-Sleepers Symbol, and I think we now like that (or that layout) better. 

Not completely off the Adria, and we even asked him to prop the finance, the odd thing being this was at 1pm and we have heard nothing at all, they seem very laid back about closing deals in these places!!

I think £29 for this van is still cracking value, so confusion for me tonight.

Kev


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

The door blinds on the Twin are very rattly, we have to stuff foam in them. I wonder if the toilet door (tambour) might vibrate a bit too.


----------



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

The noise was def coming from the Cooker cabinet area, I was sitting in the travelseat at the time.

It has got me thinking, if this layout is good for us. Not a lot of room for lounging, and the AS Symbol felt much more comfortable for this, BUT the 07 AS was dearer than this brand new Adria, and did not have Air Con, 6 speed, or a 120 BHP engine.

Compromise 

Kev


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Kev

I wouldn't be too worried by the noise. The only motorhomers who don't suffer from some noise were either deaf to start with or have been deafened by the noise. :roll: :roll: 

I exaggerate a little of course, but it's next to impossible to silence all the stuff in a M/H completely, especially when you hit a 'sleeping policeman' a bit too fast!

Compromise is the name of the game I fear. Why not make two lists for yourselves. List 1 contains those features that you really don't want to do without. List 2 contains those features that you definitely do not want.

Maybe a third list of those things you have little option about, e.g. having to have a shortish van so you can keep it at home, or belted rear seats if you want to carry more than one passenger.

You still won't get your perfect van, 'cos no such animal exists, or at least not for long it doesn't as our circumstances are constantly changing. With some hard decisions and clear thinking however, you will get pretty close.

Best of luck.

Zebedee

P.S. Suggest you say in your details which county you live in. People can then give you much more specific help with certain problems, like recommending a cracking good dealer.  or advising you which ones to avoid. :evil:


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Kev, have you ever looked at a Murvi, perhaps a used one, as of course they are dearer, but you should get a good one for the same money.

http://www.murvi.co.uk/second.htm

There are a couple there, they have, to me at any rate, the best layout for a small panel van.... to me if this is the size you want/need, do take a look at them, I love the lounging aspect of it, its really spacious and has a good kitchen layout as well, if a tad high for a little 5' like me, but I could have lived with that.

Carol


----------



## 101723 (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Kev, don't worry too much about rattles! the grill pan rattled in our twin, but we now wrap a tea towel around it and slide it in on an angle voilla! 

As for the blind, ours does not rattle I think it may be down to adjustment of the spring tension. 

You will find with any motorhome a lot depends on how you load all your bits and pieces, and after a while you learn how to pack! we used to be caravners and I shudder to think about the rattles going on in there but you don't hear them in the tow car! 

Also I am sure that any minor niggles will be far outweighed by the joy, excitement and adventures of motorhoming. 

Terrier


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

That's disappointing - one of the things I like about our '05 Twin is the fact that everything's rock-solid. Occasionally the cooker heat shield thing rattles but then we just move it or put a teatowel on top before pulling the hinged worksurface down. 

Oh, and the coathangers in the wardrobe - not very often though as the other half has so much stuff wedged in there ;-)

Griff


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

ditto here. lots of rattles, especially from the blinds.

We managed to make it pretty quiet by:

closing the window blinds halfway and the flyscreens halfway - (clipping them together)
closing the heki night blinds
wrapping tea-towel around grill pan and sliding back into grill
closing bathroom door completely

Almost perfect, except for when hitting big holes in the road.


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

whilst I have all these Twin owners in the same place... a cheeky quick hijack if I may...

Anyone know what this cushion is used for? Found it in the wardrobe, but not sure what it's for. Can only assume it's to make up the "+1" bed somehow...










Thanks alot.
Steve


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Steve, you are on the right track. It is the infill for the front bed.


----------



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi All, thanks again for such quick replies. I do actually expect some rattles as i say, but this was a BRAND NEW van with nothing really in it.

I think it is a mute point now on this one, since I have heard NOTHING from the dealer despite ME chasing HIM today.

It seems really hard to spend £29000, these dealers must be having it away if they can ignore people like this.

Kev


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Tried Adria not so sure*

Bear in mind that all vans are noisy when they aren't loaded. That's why it's an idea to try to keep the van loaded with kit like bedding / silverscreens/spare clothing, cos it cuts down the rattles!

Smick


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

kevwright said:


> Hi All, thanks again for such quick replies. I do actually expect some rattles as i say, but this was a BRAND NEW van with nothing really in it.
> 
> I think it is a mute point now on this one, since I have heard NOTHING from the dealer despite ME chasing HIM today.
> 
> ...


Kev, it is amazing isn't it?

When we went to Dusseldorf, high on my list of motorhomes was a Knaus C Liner.... I loved it, from the brochure.... but it wasn't at the show, so we drove to the nearest available one to look at it..... had enough trouble finding a guy to open it to show us.... now this was over €68,000 on the card.... we looked, asked him to give us his very best price for cash, but it was knew, but had been a demonstrator, and needed sorting out, and said it would all need to be done... he tried to contact 'his boss' who was at Dusseldorf.... so left mobile number, and email.... we left Dusseldorf and drove down to friends in Stuttgart, and FINALLY got an email 8 days later.... ok a reduced price, with it also going back to factory to be sorted out..... but 8 days..... he lost a sale.... well not strictly true as we crossed it off, due to its tiny tiny fridge..... and ordered something else....

But yes, it just not make sense does it.....

I hope you find something you will be happy with, it is a lot of money, and you need to make sure.... and if this is the service BEFORE you buy it - whatever will it be like if there are ANY problems afterwards?

Carol


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

rowley said:


> Steve, you are on the right track. It is the infill for the front bed.


Nice one. Thanks very much. I'll leave it out the van then.

Ta,
Steve


----------

